# Mrsa



## RED (Oct 25, 2007)

Wrestling season will soon be upon us. With MRSA (?) staff infections in the media lately. I'm concerned that my son is more likely to contract this. What are some things I can do to help prevent the spread of this staff infection?


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 25, 2007)

Go read up.
http://www.staphaseptic.com

Seriously, tons of information on staph/MRSA and it's a big deal in wrestling and MMA camps as one gets it and it spreads. Not only can it make you sick for a bit but it can be much much worse.

I got a bloody chin this very night from our workout (nice right hook heh), and first thing I did when I got home was to wash with a hot wash cloth, then put on Staphaseptic. The stuff has tea tree oil and a ton of other things in it that kill all that stuff. 

I think the key is just wash, keep clean etc. Go read up though, I think that website will send out pamphlets if you request too, maybe even informational posters (I know they do for schools).


----------



## Phoenix44 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd recommend this website from the Centers for Disease Control:

http://www.cdc.gov/Features/MRSAinSchools/

Wash your hands and clothes/uniform.  Keep your equipment clean.  Don't share razors, towels and other items of personal hygiene.  And clean up sweat, blood, etc.

Really, even methicillin-resistant Staph is usually very treatable.  These severe cases are very rare.


----------



## cohenp (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm getting into wrestling season this year, and I've never had an infection or anything from wrestling and I think the key is to shower as soon as you can after practice, make sure to wear clean clothes to wrestling every day, wash things like knee pads, disinfect headgear or whatever stuff you have. And make sure the mats are cleaned every day. 

On that note I should go shower. Just got back from practice haha.


----------

